# Jessica Simpson gains weight gives a great perspective of societies weight standards



## Jello404 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok so Im on this gossip website called Oh No They Didn't (ONTD) 

LINK TO ARTICLE 

Im reading the comments about Jessica Simpson and her weight.The killer part is that MOST OF THE COMMENTS ARE FROM FEMALES!!!!!! Im almost in tears to be honest. Such ignorance! I think she's BEAUTIFUL.I love thick women! She has a great shape.She looks fantastic yet the entire world thinks shes a fucking whale because surprise surprise,shes at a little heavier but manageable weight. Shes 5'4 and I'd say a size 10/12 maybe? She seems happy and she doesnt have to worry about working out for hours a day and eating practically nothing to be a size 0 (literally size zero).Now she can eat and fucking...enjoy life.But OH NO! Society doesnt see things that way.Their calling her everything BUT a child of God. 

I can't even imagine having to deal with this kind of public scrutiny for being thick.Shes had a great career,beautiful and rich (and seemingly a nice person too) yet to societies standards she isn't worth shit.Why? Cuz she "let herself go".They say the same shit about Kelly Clarkson as well. I just don't get it. What kind of world are we living in when Jessica Simpson who is maybe 25 pounds over her "skinny" weight and is now considered morbidly obese? Its sick how her value as a person has gone down based on her pant size going up.Im sick of the media acting like her being thick is somehow a big juicy scandal. 









I guess a woman doesnt have any value in society unless you can see her rib cage.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2010)

the saddest part is she looks normal and healthy now not about to fall over from starvation and I am betting a lot more men are finding her attractive now her boobies have grown as well


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jello404 said:


> I guess a woman doesnt have any value in society unless you can see her rib cage.



Yeah, I don't understand the media's obsession with skinnyness. A few months ago I came across this cartoon of Jessica Simpson: 






Since I'm not into celebrity news I'm unsure of the context of this cartoon, but it seems to be based on the photo you posted (same outfit). Because of her weight gain as shown in the photo she's apparantly "obese" and dumps her boyfriend for McDonalds, according to the cartoonist. 

Stuff like this reminds me why I don't read gossip/celebrity magazines.


----------



## mercy (Jul 18, 2010)

Jello404 said:


> I guess a woman doesnt have any value in society unless you can see her rib cage.



The whole thing is very depressing, but to be honest, I don't think society at large does share the views of the women on that forum. Most men (FAs or not) wouldn't be deterred for making a pass at her over those extra 20 pounds. Most women at that weight aren't considered "fat" by anyone except those with the most ridiculous standards. Remember that the women who frequent those websites have been brainwashed by years of reading that kind of thing, and are all probably quite insecure themselves. 

My weight gain happened quite fast - I went from 110lbs to 230lbs in seven years. But it wasn't until I was around 180lbs that I noticed any difference in people's reactions to me. Certainly nobody ever called me "fat" (and I doubt they thought of me as fat) until I hit 200lbs. I think sometimes we do society a disservice by assuming that the assholes represent the majority.


----------



## Myn (Jul 18, 2010)

What the Fug Girls had to say in January 09, which was when she wore those jeans and there was all the hoopla:

"The fact of the matter is that we all know she'd probably look freaking great if she would just _burn those pants and salt the ground_. See, this is why I _always_ vote for flattering jeans. Forgiving pants = more sandwiches and far less agita from people squawking about the remainder of your minor holiday weight gain. Also, more sandwiches = much greater happiness. It's like one of the fundamental rules of basic math. "


----------



## orin (Jul 18, 2010)

mercy said:


> The whole thing is very depressing, but to be honest, I don't think society at large does share the views of the women on that forum. Most men (FAs or not) wouldn't be deterred for making a pass at her over those extra 20 pounds. Most women at that weight aren't considered "fat" by anyone except those with the most ridiculous standards. Remember that the women who frequent those websites have been brainwashed by years of reading that kind of thing, and are all probably quite insecure themselves.
> 
> My weight gain happened quite fast - I went from 110lbs to 230lbs in seven years. But it wasn't until I was around 180lbs that I noticed any difference in people's reactions to me. Certainly nobody ever called me "fat" (and I doubt they thought of me as fat) until I hit 200lbs. I think sometimes we do society a disservice by assuming that the assholes represent the majority.



I agree ... some people are way too much into the whole BMI thing,

honestly ... I think Jessica is going to do the "Janet Jackson" and get smaller again once she decided to get back into music or acting more.

She may not be like Christy Alley who carries it soooo welll !!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought she was back to skinny again? 

BTW- I think she is simply gorgeous no matter what size


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 18, 2010)

A lot of rumors have been going around that she is preggo which is why she has gained weight.

http://evilbeetgossip.film.com/2010/07/05/jessica-simpsons-pregnant/


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 18, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> the saddest part is she looks normal and healthy now



I agree. It's difficult to tell in the first photo,but to me she seems to have gained some vitality-she also looks happier.


----------



## Tau (Jul 18, 2010)

I honestly think that is just a pair of ugly jeans. I think she's hot too, no matter what size she's at, but that outfit needs help.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2010)

Jello404 said:


> Ok so Im on this gossip website called Oh No They Didn't (ONTD)
> 
> LINK TO ARTICLE
> 
> ...




To be honest, I didn't read each and every comment but I read many....and don't see what upset you. Seems like they were being a bit flip about the whole thing.....as in this is what happens to most of us. 

The comments about eating chips? That seemed like a joke as in....we all love chips. 

They seemed more interesting in mocking her clothes than her body, IMO. (I don't like everything she wears either, tbh)

Oh and I think this is the best she has ever looked....big old titties and all


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2010)

Tau said:


> I honestly think that is just a pair of ugly jeans. I think she's hot too, no matter what size she's at, but that outfit needs help.



I saw this comment in those thread comments....that someone felt she looked good at any size we've seen her at. I also read other comments that seemed to imply that she should just quit fighting it all. 

I actually liked many of the comments....they made me feel good about the attitudes of people making them.


----------



## mercy (Jul 18, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


>



I guarantee that this was either done by a closet FA or a misogynist of the highest order (and no, I'm not equating the two  )


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 19, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> the saddest part is she looks normal and healthy now not about to fall over from starvation and I am betting a lot more men are finding her attractive now her boobies have grown as well





Agent 007 said:


> Yeah, I don't understand the media's obsession with skinnyness. A few months ago I came across this cartoon of Jessica Simpson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I was growing up, we where told don't fat, but just be fat enough so you bones and rib cage was not visible. 

I might be bias but, Jessica's before photo reminds me to send a dollar to a third world country. How did that become the norm?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 19, 2010)

Talking shit about her being thin and saying she looks likes she's from a third world country is just as mean as talking shit about her being fat.

i actually remember when this photo came out and she got all sorts of grief for it, it was when she was in "Dukes of Hazzard" and had to wear super revealing clothes and was reported to be working out with a trainer and putting in tons of gym time. She said something about having a very broad and prominent rib cage. If you look at her arms and legs they are thin and very toned but not boney or unhealthy looking. She may even be sucking in her gut to look skinnier for the camera.

The standards for that business are always going to be different. A girl who is a size 8 or 10 will be considered fat, that is just how it is.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, most of the comments are from females, no big surprise. The vast majority of weight comments towards me has been from females. It is so sad. What is so wrong with her weight? Marilyn Monroe was a voluptuous beauty (perhaps larger than Jessica) and she will always be considered one of America's biggest sex symbols in history. Ditto with Sophia Loren and Mae West. I don't get it.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 19, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Talking shit about her being thin and saying she looks likes she's from a third world country is just as mean as talking shit about her being fat.
> 
> i actually remember when this photo came out and she got all sorts of grief for it, it was when she was in "Dukes of Hazzard" and had to wear super revealing clothes and was reported to be working out with a trainer and putting in tons of gym time. She said something about having a very broad and prominent rib cage. If you look at her arms and legs they are thin and very toned but not boney or unhealthy looking. She may even be sucking in her gut to look skinnier for the camera.
> 
> The standards for that business are always going to be different. A girl who is a size 8 or 10 will be considered fat, that is just how it is.



Sorry, if my post was mean. However, correct me if I am wrong. But,I do not think a persons ribs should be showing even if you are naturally thin. I know a few natural thin people and they do not have that. 

Of course, if I am wrong, I would humbly apologize and eat crow.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 19, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> The standards for that business are always going to be different. A girl who is a size 8 or 10 will be considered fat, that is just how it is.



But it never used to be like that


----------



## Myn (Jul 19, 2010)

My little sister is naturally thin - when she was walking to school every day, she was between a size two and a four. If she bent or stretched, her ribs did show a bit, and she was eating like a horse so it wasn't starvation. Some people are just built differently, y'know? Her biological father gave her genes for a reed-thin Brit build, whereas my biological father passed down a more beefy Bavarian kind of body structure.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 19, 2010)

Myn said:


> My little sister is naturally thin - when she was walking to school every day, she was between a size two and a four. If she bent or stretched, her ribs did show a bit, and she was eating like a horse so it wasn't starvation. Some people are just built differently, y'know? Her biological father gave her genes for a reed-thin Brit build, whereas my biological father passed down a more beefy Bavarian kind of body structure.



:really sad:Wow! Am I embarrassed! I am sorry for being offensive, and I take back what I said. :doh:

I hope you guys forgive me.


----------



## Myn (Jul 19, 2010)

It's quite all right. We all work from what we know.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 20, 2010)

EtobicokeFA said:


> :really sad:Wow! Am I embarrassed! I am sorry for being offensive, and I take back what I said. :doh:
> 
> I hope you guys forgive me.



You are ok.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 20, 2010)

She has an apple shape which is apparent when she gained weight. I wonder if she gained weight as an hourglass or pear, would some folks be as upset because those are deemed the most 'desirable' shapes.


----------



## RJI (Jul 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> But it never used to be like that



Since when? I am 37 and for my entire life the entertainment industry has been all about the skinny girls.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 20, 2010)

RJI said:


> Since when? I am 37 and for my entire life the entertainment industry has been all about the skinny girls.



Society's definition of skinny has dramatically changed in the last 70 years. Girls such as Marylin Monroe would be considered a plus-sized model in today's world.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 20, 2010)

RJI said:


> Since when? I am 37 and for my entire life the entertainment industry has been all about the skinny girls.



That's young. It seems like this obsession with thinness took *full *effect during the 60s with the introduction of Twiggy. And the trend goes off and on through time. At the turn of the 20th century, when the entertainment industry was booming, the full and voluptuous look was ideal. The 20s were about the thin and boyish figure with no hips, then the 50s emphasized curvyness (especially of the bust) with stars such as Marilyn, Sophia, Elizabeth, Kim, Mae, and Jayne. The obsession with bonyness didn't really start until the 60s and into the 70s and has lasted a long time.

The only exception in the entertainment industry has been in the Hip Hop field with its emphasis on ample booty and 'thickness'. There seems to be two main looks in the entertainment industry in this new millenium--the tall and waifish look of Gwyneth Palthrow, Zoe Saldana and 'em and the curvaceous and bootylicious look you see from Jlo, Kim Kardasian, Beyonce, and Nicky Minaj. You didn't see this curvaceous look 20 years ago in the media. 

Ever noticed how the media is selective in who they want curvy? Beyonce and Shakira are the size of Jessica Simpson, yet they do not get bagged on. Is it the shape or what? Honestly, Jessica Simpson looks gorgeous to me at this weight. She looks glowing and happy.

The media is also weird, as soon as a star loses weight, all of a sudden, "they have an eating disorder, oh my, they look sickly!" Damned if you do, damned if you don't. They just like picking apart women's bodies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I wonder if her vagina got fat, too?


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 23, 2010)

Tau said:


> I honestly think that is just a pair of ugly jeans. I think she's hot too, no matter what size she's at, but that outfit needs help.



@tau: you hit the nail on the head!...this woman is beautiful but she surely needs to fire her stylist...i remember when she added weight in most of her plus size pics she had horrendous outfits that didn't at all flatter her curvacious figure.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 23, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> The only exception in the entertainment industry has been in the Hip Hop field with its emphasis on ample booty and 'thickness'. There seems to be two main looks in the entertainment industry in this new millenium--the tall and waifish look of Gwyneth Palthrow, Zoe Saldana and 'em and the curvaceous and bootylicious look you see from Jlo, Kim Kardasian, Beyonce, and Nicky Minaj. You didn't see this curvaceous look 20 years ago in the media.



No offense but the hip hop industry is hardly size positive. The majority of the women are still slim, they just have a big ass or larger thighs. Their waists are usually small and quite defined and their stomachs, pretty much always flat.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

What, she's fat again? 

What gets on my tits every time is the fact that the media engages in this constant commentary about women's bodies... and then everybody else does, too. Since when are women going to be allowed to walk around in public, whether they're a media figure like Jessica or just me, walking around the mall, without people thinking it's their right to comment on our bodies? Jessica's body is no one else's property but her own, as mine is my own, so leave us the fuck alone. Just because we're out there _being female in public_ doesn't give everyone else the right to comment on our bodies.


----------



## dcoyote (Jul 23, 2010)

I hate to say it, but the media attacking her for her tiny weight gain kind of boils down to her race. Note that the majority of famous women that are expected to remain very, very thin are white. This isn't to say that women in the media that aren't white are never held to that same standard. It's just they're more likely to get away with having a fuller body. Unfortunately, the standard for those women isn't so nice either. You need a full, round ass, flat stomach, and large breasts. That combination is not easy.

Plus, I don't think she got fat. She got curvier in what is typically seen as the right places. The pants gave her a muffin top, but the added weight looked like it was mainly in her hips, butt and breasts. Isn't that good thing?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 23, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> I hate to say it, but the media attacking her for her tiny weight gain kind of boils down to her race. Note that the majority of famous women that are expected to remain very, very thin are white. This isn't to say that women in the media that aren't white are never held to that same standard. It's just they're more likely to get away with having a fuller body. Unfortunately, the standard for those women isn't so nice either. You need a full, round ass, flat stomach, and large breasts. That combination is not easy.
> 
> Plus, I don't think she got fat. She got curvier in what is typically seen as the right places. The pants gave her a muffin top, but the added weight looked like it was mainly in her hips, butt and breasts. Isn't that good thing?



versus a bad thing if it had been in her stomach?


----------



## dcoyote (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, by the typical standard stomach fat is a bad thing. If it were the beauty standard in this part of the world, we wouldn't be on here. We wouldn't constantly see weight loss advertisements. Plus, the media wouldn't have gone on about her weight, or anyone who gained a few pounds for that matter.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 24, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> Well, by the typical standard stomach fat is a bad thing. If it were the beauty standard in this part of the world, we wouldn't be on here. We wouldn't constantly see weight loss advertisements. Plus, the media wouldn't have gone on about her weight, or anyone who gained a few pounds for that matter.



I know all about societal beauty standards. I was asking about yours.


----------



## Mabus (Jul 24, 2010)

Y'know what I find really ironic (in that Alanis Morrisette way) about all of this? Arguably the first recording artist to achieve true "star" status was 1900s Vaudeville/Opera singer Lillian Russell; and her famed beauty was based almost entirely upon how big she was, in fact she also achieved a reputation as one of the world's most famous and unapologetic gluttons (along with her long-term paramour "Diamond" Jim Brady) and that aspect of her life was practically celebrated in her own time.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2010)

As long as Jessica Simpson is happy I don't care if she's a size 6 or a size 36. 
She's beautiful and (I've never heard otherwise) nice, smarter than people give her credit for, and laughing all the way to the bank, I'm sure.


----------



## calauria (Jul 24, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> No offense but the hip hop industry is hardly size positive. The majority of the women are still slim, they just have a big ass or larger thighs. Their waists are usually small and quite defined and their stomachs, pretty much always flat.



And plus they treat women like sluts.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> As long as Jessica Simpson is happy I don't care if she's a size 6 or a size 36.
> She's beautiful and (I've never heard otherwise) nice, smarter than people give her credit for, and laughing all the way to the bank, I'm sure.



That's my view on the whole thing, too. I really don't see what the problem is, as long as she's happy with herself.


----------

